# MARCH LITTERS...



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2007)

Just starting a thread for us to post our March litters!


----------



## clarzoo (Mar 1, 2007)

My fuzzy lop doe, Fiona, is due again around March 7-8th. 

She had a giant baby and a peanut last month, both born dead- her firstlitter. I am hoping for better luck this time, I know she's going to bea great mom!! That's all I have due, no more Checkered litters plannedfor awhile.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

I have two French Lops due March 21 and 23. Anda Dutch due March 23, and hopefully my English Angora finalyl took andwill pop some out on the 21 maybe a little later if she didn't takeright away. I'm short on space at the moment so my English Angoras havebeen together for like, 2 weeks. I never see them....go at it. Theyjust cuddle and eat all day. *Sigh* My adorably worthlessfurballs...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

My Netherland Dwarf:brownbunny mix doe is due onMarch 10th or 11th! It's her fourth litter and we had to put the nestbox in today (3/1/07) because she was already collecting things but wefound out it was just so she could eat it! We still have the nest boxin and tons of shavings and a blanket in the bottom. :sunshine:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

I kind of had one unexpectedly today.... FIRST MARCH LITTER! I WIN!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 2, 2007)

So......No wanted to touch _that_?? Haaaaa.:elephant:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

*???¿¿¿




Snuffles wrote: *


> So......No wanted to touch _that_?? Haaaaa.:elephant:


----------



## binkies (Mar 2, 2007)

What babies are those? I see dutch markings on one of them.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

Believe it or not....they are purebred dutches. + two cows. 
double yew tee eff.


----------



## India (Mar 2, 2007)

My babies, 3 days old











The mum let me watch her feeding them this morning.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

EEE! So wrinkly! What kind?


----------



## India (Mar 2, 2007)

Mum is a mini rex, dad is a standard blue rex.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

Do people often cross minis and standards? Or are you just having fun? Are the babies blue?


----------



## India (Mar 2, 2007)

I do admit it was an accidental pregnancy. MyMini Rexescaped from the house when the back door was open,my male was hopping around the garden like he normally does once a day,and they came into contact with each other. It didn't take long.

It wont happen again because my male has now been neutered, I took himin Wed, to be done. And my female will be spayed in 8 weeks time. Shewill not be having any more litters, thats for sure.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

That's hot. I've had 2 possibly 3 accidentalbreedings in the past 2 years. My doe is making a nest again, though Ihaven't had her around any bucks at all, and the closest buck is inthecage on top of her so I hope it's just a false prego. She made a nestthen peed all over it. 

Do you have any plans for the babies? Know what you'e goign to do with them?

-JAK


----------



## IM4Swine (Mar 2, 2007)

My doe is supposed to be having a litter, but she doesn't seem to be planning to anytime soon.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

Occasionally my does won't make a nest oranything until like 10 minutes before they give birth. Talk about lastminute. I had one doe whom I thought wasn't goign to have them. Nonest, nothin'. It was day 32 and I figured well maybe she just hadn'ttook.

My family all went over grammy's to say hia nd my perants left before Idid and went home and Erron and I stayed for a bit longer. We gte aphone call about an hour later from my dad saying my rabbit in thebasement was having babies all over the place. So I rushed home....shestill hadn't made a nest, so mum put some of that shredded cardboardbedding in a litterbox and put the babiesi n there. There were 7 ofthem.


----------



## Wee Wabbits (Mar 4, 2007)

Got a couple Mini Lop litters due in two weeks! Can't wait. Show stock parents. I'm excited


----------



## seasideseashell (Mar 4, 2007)

We have three cavy sows due anytime now. Probably around March 5-9th.

Once we had a accidental cavy litter... Casper's cage was out ofcreative cubes with those *awful* connectors... well it wasn't verystable at the connector part... I had a friend over and it was July, wewere swimming. We dried off some and then I went to check on thepigs... and I saw Casper in my Coronets' cage! I didn't think RazzleDazzle would be pregnant nor her mom, so I just moved Casper to a newcage... a few months later I could feel lumps (beginning of pups) inher womb, and just knew she was pregnant. October 5 she has threecuties! We ended up selling them, since it was a shorthaired dad X alonghaired mother. But really, I'm kind of glad it happened, since Irealized how great of a mom Razzle Dazzle was, so I ended up keepingher for my Coronet program. She is due anytime now.

Two sows went into breeding Feb. 24, so should have pups around May, or so. I'll have to count it.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 4, 2007)

Cavy.....pups? bwuahahaha. I like that.
I guess it makes sense with bunnies being called Kittens....


----------



## bluebird (Mar 8, 2007)

We had two Netherland litters born.the first was killed by the mother.the second had 3 all fine soo far.bluebird


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 9, 2007)

The doe that i was telling you about, well she's29 days today and she still hasn't had her litter yet. We know that itusually takes about 30-31 days and all but she doesn't seem like shewants to have them. Last weekend she had pulled fur out and all so iput the fur back into her nest box and the smorning i put some hayinside. How long can she hold them in? I know she'll have them soonlike tomorrow or Sunday but me and my sister are just so excited we'regetting worried. ullhair:


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm sure there are those that kindle on day 29or 30, just as there are those that will wait until day 32, but ALL ofmine have waited until day 31. I have 4 dutch harlie littersdue this weekend, two tomorrow and two on Sunday. One of thedoes worries me a bit as she is quite the "fraidy bun" AND a first timemomma. The others seem to be settled into the pendingmotherhood role. I just love the new babies! Theyjust grow too fast!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 9, 2007)

arty0002:The first time she kindled, it washer first litter and she did it on the 28th day and the last two shedid on the 30th. I know she'll probably kindle sometime soon like Sator Sunday and she's due Sunday but i'm just freaking out that its afalse pregnancy because she had pulled fur out a week ago. I love thebabies too and they're so adorable! They DO grow too fast!!! :rabbithop



It's almost Spring!!!!

:happyday:


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a couple of does that pull fur and builda nest early. Two will actually go as early as twoweeks. I know I go against the currenttrend, but I put the nest boxes in when the does want tobuild. Its not as sanitary, but I have yet to have a doe soilthe nest. She will continue to check the nest, but theyhaven't pooped or peed in them. They are muchhappier when I allow them to do what their hormones aredictating. Otherwise, they will frenetically dig at the wirein their cages until the boxes ARE provided. Much morecontented does. Once they build they will lay bythe nest and just wait and percolate those babies.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 9, 2007)

"Percolate" What's percolate? Lol I've justnever heard that word before. Yeah she hasn't pulled fur a week before,before. lol. me and my sister are getting ready to go checkon the bunnies and we just got home from school. I just hope she hasthem soon!! lol but i just have to let her wait, she's not even inlabor yet and last week, on her 24th day this lady was at our house andshe said that she was gonna have them then but me and my sis were like"No way!" And the lady was a rabbit specialist person for our 4-H placeand she was saying the doe was going to give birth like 6 days early! Icouldn't believe it! CRAZY! Lol.


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 9, 2007)

LMAO....I guess percolate is one of those wordsthat you'd know if you were *my age*. Back beforeautomatic coffee makers you would boil your coffee on the stove and itwould bubble and boil....*percolate* before it wascooked. I don't know that even my girlswould know the meaning of percolate in that context. Ofcourse there are other meanings, but thats the one I wasreferencing. Hope your buns arriveuneventfully.:stork:


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 9, 2007)

First time Mom, Big Sis (the one who startedbuilding her next at 14 days) had her babies tonight, day 30. She dideverything right and as near as I can tell has 10.I'll take a betterlook tommorrow but it looks like a few blacks, some broken and somewhites. pics coming soon.


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats....they say the does are in their mostreceptive condition right now....look at all the babies due!!:highfive:


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 10, 2007)

I just re-checked them, Yep there are 10! theyseem alittle hungry but their bellys are a little rounded, I'll checkthem again after work.


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 10, 2007)

:stork:Two of my four pregnant dutchdoes have kindled. The one that worried me was a day early and had abunch, all in the nest. Lots of fur pulled. Ihaven't counted yet, but will when the day warmsup. The doe I wasn't as concerned about pulled tonsof fur but lost two of her babies to the wire. I believe shestill has at least 3 in the nest and they appear to be nice andwarm. Two more does to go and they are appearing a bitrestless and looking to go any time. I'll be spending a lotof time in the bunny barn today and hopefully get to witness the nextlitter. opcorn2


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 10, 2007)

Calgal: It's not really good to stay in the barnthree days before and three days after the doe kindles; you can just bequiet otherwise she might kill the babies. This is just what i've heardso you might have herd something different. Also, how do you know whena doe is restless? What does she do? Our doe is 30 days pregnant todayand STILL hasn't kindled! We went down to the barn all excited and: NOBABIES! Way to ruin a Saturday morning! 



P.s. Our morning was ruined because our mom's cat Sophie trashed thehouse, and my cat Charlie (really dumb! Named after Charlie chaplin forhis beard, mustasche and sideburns!) (i'll show a pic later!) he fellout of a bed on a bench and yeah it was funny but it hurt! Ok i'll letyou guys know how Autumn does! :bunnydance::colors:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmm....somebody needs to tell my does that then.*(NOT)* They're in my sunroom (just a few feet from my desk) andthey are used to me being in there all the time. I handle the babiesfrom birth onward too - usually just 5-10 minutes per day till theireyes open and then try to socialize them for longer periods every dayonce their eyes are open. I have only had one do give me fits and shegave ME fits but never hurt the babies - just tried to take my hand offfor going near the babies (in spite of the treats I had for her).Wait..make that two does. But in both cases - it was theirfirst litter at our place and they needed more time to get used to me.

A lot of it has to do with what the doe is familiar with. For example,our dog and cats frequently run through the rabbitry as that is the waythey get outside. My does don't even think twice about a large blackdog being in the rabbitry....they're so used to her now.

I have never heard that a doe will kill the babies because of a breederbeing around. I've heard of them killing babies because of suspectedpredators being around (unfamiliar dogs, snakes, etc) - but not becauseof breeders.

Most experienced breeders I know and work with - handle the babies alsofrom day one. In fact, I pretty much only buy my rabbits from breederswho do socialize their rabbits...

I can tell when our does are restless because of theiractions. She'll lay one way. Then she'll get up and layanother way. She might stare at something for a bit as if she'sthinking and then move yet again. She might move her food bowl aroundor start moving her toys around or throwing them to another side of hercage.

Peg*

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Calgal: It'snot really good to stay in the barn three days before and three daysafter the doe kindles; you can just be quiet otherwise she might killthe babies. This is just what i've heard so you might have herdsomething different. Also, how do you know when a doe is restless? Whatdoes she do? Our doe is 30 days pregnant today and STILL hasn'tkindled! We went down to the barn all excited and: NO BABIES! Way toruin a Saturday morning!


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the concerns Blue SkysRabbitry. I've been involved in animal husbandry for a verylong time and my rabbits are used to my being in the barn. Ispend lots of time watching all of my animals so that I usually knowwhat is normal for an animal and what is unusualbehavior. If I thought my buns wouldn'taccept my presence I would not be inthere.

Tiny's mom--I handle all of my buns daily too, including thelittle ones. It just makes a much nicer rabbit when they growup, don' t you think?


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 10, 2007)

One more litter kindled and I got to witnessit. Thats three of the four. The last doeis sure acting ready. I really expect it to besoon. So, the count is: doe one kindled 6 with 3living; doe 2 kindled 7, doe 3 kindled 6 and doe 4???? Arainbow of babies!:rainbow::magicwand:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2007)

That is So cool. I love watching my does give birth - I have been able to witness it maybe 10-12 times and it is always so neat.

Peg*

calgal981 wrote: *


> One more litter kindled and I got to witness it.


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 11, 2007)

:stork:My last litter of the dayarrived. 6 born 4 survive. Ithink the labor was too long, the last two were stillborn. A very good day all in all and all of themomma's are doing well. I'll sleep welltonite.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 11, 2007)

Tiny's Mom: Yeah I know, not the breeders butlike other unfamilar people and other animals. Do the does like screamor make sounds when they give birth? I want to watch our doe havebabies, but she always does it so early!

Calgal: Congrats on your babies! You doe actually had babies in likemidday? Or depending on where you live it might not be midday. That'scool that you got to watch her! :colors:



We're still awaiting our litter! She's due exactly tomorrow and we'renot sure if she's even gone into labor or anything yet, she's surelynot acting like she's gonna have them. She doesn't seem restless oranything and she just eats her food and hay. Although early today atabout 10:00 or 11:00 she seemed to be drinking TONS of water! More thanshe usually drinks. Is this a sign?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness - no - they really must be SILENT when giving birth to keep from drawing a predator to the area.

I have only been able to watch them give birth because I've happened byto let the dog or cat out or in...or because I was jsut going in tocheck on them again....and I've noticed they were in theprocess. I've never made it in time to see the first onebeing born...but sometimes the second or third...

Peg*

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Tiny's Mom:Yeah I know, not the breeders but like other unfamilar people and otheranimals. Do the does like scream or make sounds when they give birth? Iwant to watch our doe have babies, but she always does it soearly!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 11, 2007)

That's cool that they're silent really smartidea! I never thought about them being silent as not to draw predatorsnear! It's day 31 and me and my sister are getting ready to go down tothe barn to check on her to see if she had the babies. We're still notvery sure of her pregnancy, but she is fatter, and yesterday i felt ababy kick my hand! It was too cute, so we are pretty sure she ISpregnant. We'll let you guys know in about 30-40 minutes!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 11, 2007)

We just got back from the barn and she had herbabies! It's 11:21 and we were down there for like two hours! Wewatched her birth them and it was so cool! She has a total of 6 so farbut she still might have more! I'll keep u updated and post pictureslater when the camera works!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats on the babies!

Peg


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 11, 2007)

I only took one pic of Big Sis's babies, shegets alittle excited when I poke at the nest and very worried when itake the box out. The one whose head you can see seems to be the runt,his little belly is not full. I tried to get her to nurse him but shegot very excited/upset with me. He seems to stay on the bottom of thepile. I'm hoping that he will stay on top where I left him. He is adifferent colour than the others, they are either pink or black, thisone seems to be kind of a purble/blueish colour and he is alreadygetting fuzz. Is his colour a bad sign? He/she seems wiggly enough


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

First of all, the bottom of the pile is the mostcoveted pile for all the babies. It is the WARMEST place and thehealthier they are - it seems like the closer to the bottom theyget. So let that little one get to the bottom.

I didn't count how many babies you had - sorry. I would take him out ina couple of hours and put him in a box or basket and have mama try tonurse him alone if she will. Do you handle your does a lot? If so -that will make it easier for her to work with you.

I like to put treats in the box with her - like fruit loops or freshlettuce or a carrot or something...something that will distract her soshe'll stand there for a bit and be relaxed so her milk will let downand she'll nurse.

Peg


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 11, 2007)

> She had 10, first litter.


I'll try him in a litle box with treats for mom in a bit. She does gethandled but is a little skittish since she had her babies.

I didn't know that about the bottom of the pile, I justfigured that the ones down there might not be able to get up to feed ifthe ones on top were pushing them down. Thats why i love this site,it's an ongoing source of info.

what about his colouring? should that be a concern?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

What color are mom and dad? He looks like a tort to me but I don't know what they are.


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 11, 2007)

moms is white and light gray and dad is a broken black. Off to see what a tort looks like lol


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm guessing you don't have a pedigree that tells you what she is.

Hmm...based on this guy I'm wondering if she is a broken blue tort ( the dilute of a broken black tort). 

Here are some tort photos:

Two different torts (notice the color variation)









tort babies


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is a link to a blue tort rabbit - try to picture it broken (with white mixed in)..

http://www.ephiny.net/images/bluetortbuck.jpg


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 11, 2007)

Some times, despite our best efforts, the runtswill fail to thrive and will die. I'm a softie so I generallygive it my best effort. I have had good success with takingthe doe and turning her over so her belly is up. (I sit to dothis and hold her securely in my lap, with her head in my arm pit/sidearea, and one hand gently securing her hind legs away from the kit, sheis lying upside down on my lap). I will let the kit nurse for5 minutes or so while protecting it with my free hand. I dothis once a day to allow the runt to catch up. It has workedwell for me, but they always seem to be a little behind therest. I have still lost one or two this way, but have savedothers. I ALWAYS treat the doe with something special after shehas*allowed* this. 

I sometimes think we fail to give God/Mother Nature duecredit when we attempt to intervene with their divineplan. The old saying that only the fit survive wassurely made for the wild animal to ensure that only those capable ofsurviving the worst would be able to continue the species.I'm pretty sure it is also the best for the domesticatedanimal as well. I just have trouble watching aweakling wither away. :sickbunny:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 12, 2007)

:group:Ok i have the colors for our kits!: 

2 white (maybe BEWs or REWs

1 black

1 grey

1 broken

1 fawn

That's six! All the babies are doing fantastic and they have eaten.There seems to be no tiny runts and they are all big and healthy! Me,my friend and sister already picked the ones that we get to name andhandle and care for. :sunshine:


----------



## blackdutch (Mar 13, 2007)

Yay! I've had three litters (how many times didI mention I have an 8-10 hole rabbitry? (there's two wire cages I coulduse, but I don't use, so that makes it 8-10)..

The "21" litter (born March 3) is doing pretty good..but theylike to pee on me. The mother is insane,this isher2nd litter (1st litter all died). She grunts in thecornerANY time the door is opened, she attacks the hay I giveher, she attacks her water dish, she attacks the food.. she'sinsane.I swear she came towards my face when Iwaschecking onthe babies.. I was like.. "AHHH!"

Today an unexpected litter arrived. I didn't get any pictures, causehonestly, when I realised there were babies I started balling and feltterrible because 1) we didn't know she was pregnant and 2) two wereborn out of the nest and they were dead. (I don't do too well with thedead ones.. I've managed to get other people to deal with the disposalfor the ones that die..Next time -hopefully- I'll toughen up)

I've pin-pointed when she must have got bred to a few days after we gother when she got out of her cage. I wasn't there at the time, so Ithought only her got out of the cage.. but right now.. I knowotherwise. There was buck with her. The good thing is, it is the buckwe planned on crossing her with when she got older. The bad thing is..well, two-three died. But that could be seen as a good thing because wehave way too many babies right now! But some survived, so itsallgood. And this is the black x chocolate, the black buckbeing the one that produced so many chocolates in the other twolitters. So here are the quick-infos.

Feb 27 - "Hooky" (Black) x Cuddle Bunnys Patch K8 (Black).. 8 kits born, all alive. 7 blacks and one chocolate.

March 3 - "21" (Black) x Cuddle Bunnys Patch K8 (black).. ? kits born, 6 survived (2-3 died). 4 chocolates and two blacks. 

March 13 - Creekside's Cocca/GD5 (Chocolate) x Cuddle Bunnys Patch K8(Black) ? kits born, ? survived (2-3 died) .. hopefully chocolates andblacks.

But wow.. the numbers my rabbits are producing are amazing. "Hooky" ison the smaller side, and she had 8, "21" is large, and she had around8, and Cocca is large as well, so I'm expected a pretty big number (atleast 5). 

These are some old pics of the Feb 27 litter - they are much friendlierand the mom is fine with me messing with them, so I like them muchbetter! 

Young Pic: 





Chocolate in Feb 27 litter (a few days ago)





A few days ago (note: chocolate nose!)







Sorry they are so big!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow! they're cute. So you had 21 in one litter?Our babies are doing great. they are 2 days old today and have alreadystarted to get their fuzz! We can really tell their colors and theblack seems to be an otter possibly. They like to squirm and jump andall so we have to be carefull. We took pics today but i g2g in fiveminutes so i can't post them, sorry! I'll just let you know: 6 wereborn, NONE died! Wahoo!


----------



## blackdutch (Mar 14, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:*


> Wow! they're cute. So you had 21 in one litter? Our babiesare doing great. they are 2 days old today and have already started toget their fuzz! We can really tell their colors and the black seems tobe an otter possibly. They like to squirm and jump and all so we haveto be carefull. We took pics today but i g2g in five minutes so i can'tpost them, sorry! I'll just let you know: 6 were born, NONE died!Wahoo!


Haha, noo! :shock:21 is what I call one of the does becauseshe really doesn't have a name and that's her tatoo number. (I'm reallybad about naming them, but I have little nicknames for all of them.)She only had about 9. 

Congrats on the new litter, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh ok good. Thanks. Yeah i'll try to get somepics uploaded when im online for a long time. my computer is so slow toload pictures and things! The babies are now 5 days old! Their gettingSOO big! Today we cleaned out the nest box.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 24, 2007)

I had a litter of French Lop babies born thismorning. 3 REWs, 1 Steel, and 1 Opal. I'm so thrilled, its' my firstlitter with something other than chestnut in it. I'm expecting2 dutch litters tonight and another Frenchie litter and an EnglihsAngora litter within the next 2-3 days. 

The End.

-JAK

PS - no pictures yet. Oh how shameful of me.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 25, 2007)

bumping for photos of new litters / updated photos of earlier March litters .....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok so my dutch had her litter today. 1 blue andtwo blacks, or it might be 2 blues and one black, I dunno, she wasextra protective of them today. I kept getting raked and bitten andgrowled at. And there's one dead one and she wouldn't let me remove itso I had to go back later int he day and hold a shoe over the hole toher box so she couldnt' get in and remoe the baby. Boy was she ticked.Madder than a bull, that one. But she's a pretty good mom. She's just anut job. 

My English angora was suppose to have babies due today or tomarrow.I've been trying to breed her for months. I have 3 people on a waitinglist. She didn't take the first two times I bred her. And So I openedher box to check for babies and there were four, and they were allobviously stillborn. 3 were tort and one was....blueish I dunno, Ididn't look at htem for more than like, 3 seconds. I have never been socreeped out in my entire life. Their eyes were open and so were thiermouths and their little black lidless eyes were staring at me and oh emgee it was some kind of horror film. She didn't even make a nest. Andwith angoras they shed enough anyways you wouldn't think it'd be thathard. I don't know if the loose wool all over the place was ahalf-hearted attempt at a nest or if she was just like '' frickingwinter coat....''

Has anyone ever had horror film babies like this? What does it mean?This was her first litter. She's almost 7 months old, I thought itwould be alright to breed her by now. Something she ate?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 25, 2007)

I have asked Pam Nock to check this thread the next time she's on.

JAK, I've read about litters like this but I can't find my book rightnow. I want to say it is genetic (like Max Factor babies but I don'tthink this is Max Factor..although it could be??).

I hope Pam gets the message soon as she is a WEALTH of information and help.

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Mar 25, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> I didn't look at htem for more thanlike, 3 seconds. I have never been so creeped out in my entire life.Their eyes were open and so were thier mouths and their little blacklidless eyes were staring at me and oh em gee it was some kind ofhorror film.


There are many inherited conditions that can cause the eyes to be openat birth. "Max Factor" is the one we are most familiarwith. The carrier gene was introduced to the US from Europeby a single Netherland Dwarf carrier. Homozygous Max Factorbabies are born with their eyes open and with twisted limbs.Any breed that traces back to "Max", the Netherland Dwarf, may carrythis gene.

However, the gene the specifically came from Max is only one ofhundreds/thousands of inherited disorders that rabbits maycarry. It is possible that each of your rabbits carries arecessive gene for this deformity. In some cases, the causecan be environmental (from medications). In other cases, theexact cause is unknown. If you breed the rabbits together,they are not - or have not been on any medications -and ithappens again, the cause is most likely an inherited condition.

It is unlikely that the deformities were do to anything the doe ate(feed toxicity)unless you are seeing similar incidences inother breeds in your barn.



Pam


----------



## polly (Mar 25, 2007)

Dorie has had a litter of three aboutan hour ago all alive thank goodness. Lucy had last night but just onekit stillborn, stretched out it wasabout 3" quite a monster for anethie, just Squishy left and she is heavy like Dorie i had mated Eviemy new silver siamese doe but don't think she has taken. I am reallyhappy as this is the first time i have had a decent size litter thatsalive usually just get one or two kits and maybe one alive and onedead. Hopefully be able to get pics later as really just checked themand then wanted to give them some space.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for all the info. I don't know ifall 4 babies had screwy eyes but at least one of them did. I didn'thang around to stare. I think it's limbs looked funny too, so thatcould be the case. I have another buck I can try breeding her too.

Thanks again.

-JAK


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 26, 2007)

Blacky had a litter of 8 maybe 9 yesterday all alive and well.I didn't look to much, she likes to be left alne with her babies.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 26, 2007)

YAY!!! I finally get to post in this thread!Sally presented me with five beautiful Flemish babies Saturday night,all lively and healthy. Then last night, Velvet Rose had six babies,one white, one black, and all the rest broken blacks like daddy. Reallynice markings, too, I can't wait to see what thier type is like! BTW,Velvet Rose is one of a line of Roses-her grandmother is Wild Rose, hermother Black Rose. I'm thinking if that black in the litter is a doe, Ilike the name Briar Rose. Now if Delilah will give me a litter of chinbabies, all my baby wishes will have come true!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2007)

Ohh Can I see pics? Briar Rose...If Desi was a girl that is the name I wanted.


----------



## calgal981 (Mar 27, 2007)

:stork:Nineteen new lilac babies. Mytwo new lilac does just produced a total of 19 babies. Ifthey produce like this they shouldn't be on the rare list anymore!!LOL. Will try to get photos in a couple of days when theybegin to fur up. Right now its just a huge squirming mess ofbabies in both nests.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 27, 2007)

JadeIcing wrote:


> Ohh Can I see pics? Briar Rose...If Desi was a girl that is the name I wanted.



I have taken a couple, just not gotten them downloaded yet. Hopefullycan do that tonight-I have to have Hubby's help, I'm clueless aboutthis stuff!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 29, 2007)

Do Lilacs usually have mammoth litters like that? 

-JAK


----------



## jil101ca (Mar 29, 2007)

Blacky did have 9 but the runt died this morningleaving 8 big fat beautiful babies. Brokens and whites and colouredears seem to be the colours my rabbits come up with but each litteralways has a surprise for me. here are some pics of the babies, 5 daystoday.







this is the only white on this one




and This one I just love.


----------



## Legacygirl (Mar 29, 2007)

March litters. We got five adorablebaby mini-holland mix born March 25 almost 10:30 pm I don't rememberexact time. There are one solid black, one solid gray, twobroken black, one broken gray. Although the gray may be moreblue. Hard to tell on the grays. We will keep oneof the baby hard to pick one right now.


----------

